# Agastache



## dragonfly (Jun 18, 2002)

What's the secret to getting it to sprout and grow? I'm fairly good with growing most things, but have tried to grow hyssop for years without any success. Maybe I should just buy plants. :s


----------



## Mabe (Mar 22, 2005)

Howdy Dragonfly,

It could be that in your climate you aren't getting enough natural stratification from winter temps? Cold temps for a period of time break the seed's dormancy. Agastache does best with moist cold stratification. You can refrigerate the seed in damp spagnum for 30-90 days. If the seeds sprout in the fridge, plant right away. If you have cold enough wet winters, the seed will naturally break dormancy. If you don't want to bother, buy plants as they tend to multiply nicely on their own. 

Love your signature!

Mabe


----------



## dragonfly (Jun 18, 2002)

Mabe said:


> It could be that in your climate you aren't getting enough natural stratification from winter temps?


Ahhh, that could be it. We don't get much cold weather, usually 2 or 3 significant freezes per season, and usually not much rain until May. I may just buy plants, but I've never been able to find them in this area. There may be a reason why.



Mabe said:


> Love your signature!


Thanks


----------

